# Very busy October



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I know nothing about Frank W Woolworth, but your post reminded of when I used to go to Woolworth's as a kid to look at the hamsters.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I know nothing about Frank W Woolworth, but your post reminded of when I used to go to Woolworth's as a kid to look at the hamsters.


Frank W Woolworth became a millionaire, built the Woolworth Building in NYC which was the tallest building in the world at the time. He started the concept of the "Five and Dime" or five and ten cents store. His estate in Riverhead is a very interesting place. I recently taught a Waterfowl ID class in what is called The Elephant Room. It has a huge elephant head mount in the room as well as other mounts.


----------

